# Best Classic Horror/Slasher Film



## Podman (Aug 13, 2007)

I would like to know what is Best film that made you or maybe even your parents shiver with fear as child.   Here are my choices for this section-

  Childs Play - This movie wasn't quite as big as others when it came out and fewer remember it as the orgins of Chucky the Psycho killer doll, although I think it is one of the better ones since it was one of the first films to introduce humor on the horror genre.

  Friday the 13th - This was one the most popular, and longest running films franchises of the Slasher Sub-Genre Mrs.Vorhees' rein of terror on camp crtayle lake was classic (Expexially the Stabbing from underneath the Bed), the original to me was much better than the sequels where Jason Emerges from his watery grave

   Halloween - The frontrunner or pioneer of the slasher films, Halloween was amazing, the incredible directing of John Carpenter and 5 star actors like Donald Pleasence made this a master piece. Unlike the mindless hack  and stabbing of other famous Horror antagonist like Jason and Freddy the way Micheal Myers pulled off his killing seemed almost artistic, as people sat on the edgess of there seats watching the meyham come toghether like a puzzle, I can truly say, no man with William Shatners face could ever be as terrifing as Micheal Myers. Although the first 2 are the only good ones ( In my opinion).

   Hellraiser - Pinhead was possibly the scariest looking face of horror the ever was. Although I never really caught on to the plot of hellraiser ( since I haven't seen it since I was 9) it was enough to keep me from ever trying to finish a rubix cube.

   Nightmare on Elms Street - The Undead Child Killer Freddy Kruger was more literaly your worst nightmare, the creativity of his killing style was entertainig for a while. He also did have the creative song " (1,2 Freddy is gonna get u 3,4 better lock the door  5,6 ( Don't quite remember this line) 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 Freddy live again)  Although most people didn't I found this series to be hilarious. I'll always remember Johny Depp getting killed by a man eating matress.

    Scream - Although this might not be old enough to be considered "Classic" I think Wes Craven's Dark-Comedy Movie earns a spot with the other legends, although Ghost Face might have been a different person every time, it doesn't make him less of a crazed, murderous psycho path. This was the only movie to verberly lay down the rules of surviving a horror film.

 My Favorite Was Halloween

       (If u choose other tell me what that other was)


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 13, 2007)

I own and love each movie from every one of those movie series you listed.  Although my favorite slasher/horror series would easily be Halloween


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, Halloween scared the crap out of me when I was a kid.
It was just on the other day at around 3:00 a.m and it still freaked me out.
(I hope the new one is going to be good)


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

Its a tie between Halloween and Nightmare on Elms Street for me.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 13, 2007)

I have high hopes for the new Halloween movie.  I just got the Nightmare on Elm Street dvd boxset in the mail today.  My friend ruined my other one >< I also bought the remastered version of the original NoES movie


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

I really didn't like the Halloweens after the 2nd one.  They started to repetitive and cheesy in my opinion.  But I'm jealous about the box set, even if you had to get a new one.


----------



## Podman (Aug 13, 2007)

Halloween is winning like I thought it would. Also on the remake, Rob Zombie is a good Director (Devil's Rejects was ok). But I hope he sticks with John Carpenter's original concept of The Shape being a Psychopath instead of the whole  "Curse of Thorn" crap. It was much better when Myers was Mortal, and just a regular human who went insane. He was supposed to be dead at the end of no. 2 along with Dr. Loomis ( By the way anyone notice that the first killer in Scream's name was Billy Loomis, that might be a reference to Halloween). The  Rest of the Halloween series where suposed to be about other weird events tied into Halloween.

   I though there be some more vote for friday the 13th than this though.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 13, 2007)

Podman77 said:


> Halloween is winning like I thought it would. Also on the remake, Rob Zombie is a good Director (Devil's Rejects was ok). But I hope he sticks with John Carpenter's original concept of The Shape being a Psychopath instead of the whole  "Curse of Thorn" crap. It was much better when Myers was Mortal, and just a regular human who went insane. He was supposed to be dead at the end of no. 2 along with Dr. Loomis ( By the way anyone notice that the first killer in Scream's name was Billy Loomis, that might be a reference to Halloween). The  Rest of the Halloween series where suposed to be about other weird events tied into Halloween.
> 
> I though there be some more vote for friday the 13th than this though.



Well you'll be happy.  In this movie he will be a psychopath (a 6'10" psychopath at that lol).  Go watch the tv spots and trailer Link removed  I liked the "Curse of Thorn" concept.  That's why I bought the Producer's Cut of Halloween 6.  The theatrical version kinda messed the concept up though.  They should've stuck with their original plan for that film.  And yeah, Scream was practically a homage to slasher films in history.  Lots of hidden messages/easter eggs in that movie 



Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> I really didn't like the Halloweens after the 2nd one.  They started to repetitive and cheesy in my opinion.  But I'm jealous about the box set, even if you had to get a new one.



Haha thanks.  Yeah, I bought it like 3 years ago for $100 on sale at FYE and I didn't realize it until about 6 months ago (when my friend ruined my set) that there was a pair of 3d glasses to watch Freddy's Dead with...so that's what I plan on doing tonight


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Haha thanks.  Yeah, I bought it like 3 years ago for $100 on sale at FYE and I didn't realize it until about 6 months ago (when my friend ruined my set) that there was a pair of 3d glasses to watch Freddy's Dead with...so that's what I plan on doing tonight


Well, I don't even think I know what Freddy's Dead is, but I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 13, 2007)

Friday the 13th (I was born on that day) and  Halloween.....


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> Friday the 13th (I was born on that day) and  Halloween.....


You are the luckiest man alive!  Well, technically you're the UNluckiest, but I'd love to be born on Friday 13th!


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 13, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> You are the luckiest man alive!  Well, technically you're the UNluckiest, but I'd love to be born on Friday 13th!



lol...thanks.....


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> lol...thanks.....


No thanks is needed man.  The best I can say is that my half-birthday is on Christmas.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

I loved Friday 13th, Halloween, nightmare and childes play but ima go with Jason on this one, followed by Halloween.


----------



## BlackShinobi (Aug 13, 2007)

THE EXSORCITS I


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 13, 2007)

Halloween is the shit. Friday the 13th series is a close second, followed by Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

BlackShinobi said:


> THE EXSORCITS I



That's not a slasher movie, but a great movie non the less


----------



## Morwain (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm...probably Halloween or Nigthmare on Elm Street (mostly because it was my first slasher/Horror)


----------



## Podman (Aug 17, 2007)

I am surprised no one has voted Scream, Hellraiser, or Childs Play.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

Podman77 said:


> I am surprised no one has voted Scream, Hellraiser, or Childs Play.


Well, Halloween is the oldest of all of the ones on the poll, and definitely influenced the others.  Also, imo, it had the coolest plot.


----------



## Podman (Aug 18, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Well, Halloween is the oldest of all of the ones on the poll, and definitely influenced the others.  Also, imo, it had the coolest plot.




    I don't know if it was a direct influence on elm's street,hellraiser,childsplay,or scream. But JAson Vorhees is definitly based of the SHape. The way he is a voiceless hulking, mindless (well micheal was actually pretty smart) unstopable, hacking machine. He also has a conection with his family ( Micheal hunts his family, Jason can only be killed by his family). Also the mask. Jason is defintly a Micheal CLone.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 18, 2007)

i'd argue Hellraiser being a slasher film. It isn't really in a conventional sense of the word, it's more a fantasy horror than anything.

But yeah, my vote was Halloween. Glad to see it's a popular choice too


----------



## Totitos (Aug 18, 2007)

Nigthmare on Elm Street, I love the way how Freddy kill his victims.


----------



## ninhoic (Aug 19, 2007)

Was I the only one who voted Hellraiser?  Out of all of those, it was the only one to at least be creepy.  Don't get me wrong I like the others, ok not scream, but they didnt pull off good atmosphere imo


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2007)

*The Evil Dead*

no other choice


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 19, 2007)

wheres Alien, thet was the best sci-fi horror flick of 79


and this one here really scared the crap out of people for the first time, and on dvd it's quite intresting to watch frame by frame


----------



## Podman (Aug 20, 2007)

Alien isn't a Slasher neither is Evil Dead ( The Main Character is the one who cuts things to pieces.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 20, 2007)

it says best horror / slasher film so it's both my friend


----------



## Podman (Aug 20, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> it says best horror / slasher film so it's both my friend




   I  mean Horror Films that fit into the Slasher Sub-Genre.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 21, 2007)

Podman77 said:


> I  mean Horror Films that fit into the Slasher Sub-Genre.



you have to admit alien was the best horror film of the late 70's


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 21, 2007)

Nightmare on Elm Street by far.


----------



## Podman (Aug 21, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> you have to admit alien was the best horror film of the late 70's



   I disagree, Halloween was the best Horror Film of the late 70's (1978).


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

Jason Vorhees lol. 

"Don't Ph34r the Reaper"


----------



## Tmb04 (Aug 22, 2007)

When I was young growing up I always liked Nightmare on Elm Street and Child's Play. But now that i'm older I probaably like Halloween the best


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

Podman77 said:


> I disagree, Halloween was the best Horror Film of the late 70's (1978).



there was nothing scary about that


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

I know it's new school but I loved Scream


----------



## Podman (Jul 5, 2009)

Posted this thread back right before the release of the 1rst Halloween Remake ( Not Very Good ), but I might as well bring it back for the build up to H2 ( Not very high expectations ).

 So anyway 
*Spoiler*: __ 



BUMP


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2009)

Podman77 said:


> I don't know if it was a direct influence on elm's street,hellraiser,childsplay,or scream. But JAson Vorhees is definitly based of the SHape. The way he is a voiceless hulking, mindless (well micheal was actually pretty smart) unstopable, hacking machine. He also has a conection with his family ( Micheal hunts his family, Jason can only be killed by his family). Also the mask. Jason is defintly a Micheal CLone.



Actually, I think you're wrong. While Friday was inspired by Halloween, which was inspired by Black Christmas(btw), I think Micheal was more of a Jason clone.

In Friday the 13th part 2, he was not hulking, mindless or unstopable. He actually seemed surprisingly smart(perhaps debunking the retarded angle). He was not hulking either and was possibly killed at the end of the film(the ending of part 2 was a dream sequence), although they bring him back for part 3.

In part 3, he is a bit more hulking, but he also seems to be having a blast killing people. In part 4, they go back to him being smart.

It wasnt until part 6 where Jason became the hulking, mindless killing machine.

Now, It can still be argued that Jason is a Micael clone(although neither were the first quiet, masked killer). But Michael was originally in the background. He seemed like a supernatural force.

Then in Halloween 4, he became a big, hulking, mindless, slashing robot-esque character. (Micheal wasn't THAT big in the first 2 movies. He seemed normal in manner and appearence). Halloween 4 came out after Friday the 13th part 6. 

So really, while Jason may have begun as a Michael clone, Micheal eventually became a Jason clone. 

I actually prefer Friday the 13th over Halloween, but I think Halloween was more accomplished.


----------



## Podman (Jul 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I think you're wrong. While Friday was inspired by Halloween, which was inspired by Black Christmas(btw), I think Micheal was more of a Jason clone.
> 
> In Friday the 13th part 2, he was not hulking, mindless or unstopable. He actually seemed surprisingly smart(perhaps debunking the retarded angle). He was not hulking either and was possibly killed at the end of the film(the ending of part 2 was a dream sequence), although they bring him back for part 3.
> 
> ...



 Sure Michael started to take a cue from the then more popular Jason with Halloween 4. But then again I never really have considered any Halloween after No. 3 to be a real halloween film (Paramount dithced Carpenter's plans to have anthology) . Myers was originally a background force, (adult Micheal was only on screen for about 4 minutes total in the Original Halloween, I counted ), but this was to bring out more fear from the audience ( the scary part is what you don't see, not what you do see ), not to suggest a supernatural connection. The more the audience sees of the killer, the more comfortable they become with his image, and therefore the less scary the movie becomes ( take note Rob Zombie ). 

  Nick Castle (Masked Michael in the original Halloween) was 6ft 5, so Michael was pretty big. ( I'm 6ft 6 and are therefore better than Michael.)

 Also Jason from Friday the 13th 2-4, was too based on Michael from 1-2, his name even comes from the Street Names of an intersection shown in Halloween. I give him that the mimicry was in style only.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 5, 2009)

troll          2


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

Nightmare on Elm's Street for me.

Jason Voorhees is my favourite slasher villain, though.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 7, 2009)

Texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

Podman77 said:


> Sure Michael started to take a cue from the then more popular Jason with Halloween 4. But then again I never really have considered any Halloween after No. 3 to be a real halloween film (Paramount dithced Carpenter's plans to have anthology) . Myers was originally a background force, (adult Micheal was only on screen for about 4 minutes total in the Original Halloween, I counted ), but this was to bring out more fear from the audience ( the scary part is what you don't see, not what you do see ), not to suggest a supernatural connection. The more the audience sees of the killer, the more comfortable they become with his image, and therefore the less scary the movie becomes ( take note Rob Zombie ).
> 
> Nick Castle (Masked Michael in the original Halloween) was 6ft 5, so Michael was pretty big. ( I'm 6ft 6 and are therefore better than Michael.)
> 
> Also Jason from Friday the 13th 2-4, was too based on Michael from 1-2, his name even comes from the Street Names of an intersection shown in Halloween. I give him that the mimicry was in style only.



1) lol, I count all the Halloween movies as Halloween films, even though I think most of them suck. H2 was average(it has its moments), H3 was a bad movie(but not as horrible as everyone says), H4 was the best of them, H5 sucked, H6 was average, H7 sucked, H8 was slightly better than H7. the remake was average. But they are all part of the Halloween series.

2) But yes, Jason was inspired by Micheal in part 2-4 in terms of style. However, Micheal was inspired by the killer in Black Christmas in terms of style as well.

I'm one of the few people who thinks BC>Halloween. In that, the killer is never really shown either.


----------



## Podman (Jul 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) lol, I count all the Halloween movies as Halloween films, even though I think most of them suck. H2 was average(it has its moments), H3 was a bad movie(but not as horrible as everyone says), H4 was the best of them, H5 sucked, H6 was average, H7 sucked, H8 was slightly better than H7. the remake was average. But they are all part of the Halloween series.
> 
> 2) But yes, Jason was inspired by Micheal in part 2-4 in terms of style. However, Micheal was inspired by the killer in Black Christmas in terms of style as well.
> 
> I'm one of the few people who thinks BC>Halloween. In that, the killer is never really shown either.



I guess me and you have very different ideas of what goes into a good horror film, also : 

 1. You didn't say what you thought of the first halloween.

 2. I thought the killer in black christmas, was the girl's cousin or sister or something. I don't know I haven't seen it since I was 7, I might be thinking of another film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

Podman77 said:


> I guess me and you have very different ideas of what goes into a good horror film, also :
> 
> 1. You didn't say what you thought of the first halloween.
> 
> 2. I thought the killer in black christmas, was the girl's cousin or sister or something. I don't know I haven't seen it since I was 7, I might be thinking of another film.



1) I love it, although I dont think it's perfect. 

2) Nope. Wrong movie. I dont even think the killers identity is ever revealed. In the remake, the killer is a typical Myers clone.


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2009)

I love Childs Play, you got the horror and humor that you never got in other horror movies, but Halloween is also nice and live up to the cliches of horror flims


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2009)

I like Halloween and I'm not even a horror movie guy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like _Halloween_ but I think _Halloween II_ is a very good sequel. It's not as good as the first but it serves as a good companion piece. 

Mostly I like it because I think-together with the first one- you can piece together  what Michael was trying to do, and it was actually pretty intriguing, at least compared to the motives of some of his successors, without expaining too much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I like _Halloween_ but I think _Halloween II_ is a very good sequel. It's not as good as the first but it serves as a good companion piece.
> 
> Mostly I like it because I think-together with the first one- you can piece together  what Michael was trying to do, and it was actually pretty intriguing, at least compared to the motives of some of his successors, without expaining too much.



Isn't that the first time where they say Laurie is Micheals sister?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Isn't that the first time where they say Laurie is Micheals sister?



Yeah.

So what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

Nightmare on Elm Street. Easy.


----------



## FaeryTail (Jul 7, 2009)

My favourite is Scream, but I don't think it's as scary as A Nightmare On Elm Street or Halloween. Probably because I've seen it so many times I think I'm immune.


----------



## Sine (Jul 7, 2009)

Halloween by _far_


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> So what?



Well, then I agree with your statement that it makes a good companion piece. My issue with the movie(keeping in mind it's been years since I've seen it and may like it when I do watch it again) was that it spends too much time with Michael, especially during the 1st act. I mean, he pulls a Jason by just going around and killing random people.

But I thought it had some chilling moments. I'd maybe rate it a 2.5/4 stars. But we'll see. 

You know though, I'm convinced that Akkad(the producer) didn't know how to run the series properly. H2's mistakes probably stemmed from the problems between Carpenter and the director. But Akkad flubbed in trying to explain the origins of Micheal(H6). H20 was originally going to have the twist ending of the killer being a copycat.

That in itself causes me to facepalm, as besides not being a good movie anyway, "Friday the 13th part 5" already did that and is probably the most hated in the series BECAUSE of it. What the hell was he thinking? 

Then H8 exploited H2's main weakness. Michael has become like Jason in that he now kills for the hell of it. H8 really ended its story after he kills Laurie. The rest of it was pure filler.

Of course, maybe it wasn't Akkad as much as it was the writers that he hired....it's a shame because out of all the horror movie franchises, Halloween ties to Nightmare on Elm St for the worst entries. 

Friday the 13th at least always remained more-or-less consistent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

Halloween was lame, why you hatin' on good movies?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, then I agree with your statement that it makes a good companion piece. My issue with the movie(keeping in mind it's been years since I've seen it and may like it when I do watch it again) was that it spends too much time with Michael, especially during the 1st act. *I mean, he pulls a Jason by just going around and killing random people.*
> 
> But I thought it had some chilling moments. I'd maybe rate it a 2.5/4 stars. But we'll see.



Well, that's not very fair. For a start, that's what Michael did in the first film- it's just that he chose to wait 'till Halloween night to get started. This film is set on the very same night and is just a continuation of that same killing spree. 

And for another thing, _Halloween II_ came out just a few months after _Friday the 13th Part 2_ (ie. Jason's proper debut), so I doubt i influenced the story much, if at all. 

Besides, Michael isn't killing random people- he's hunting Laurie specifically and, besides her, targets mostly teenagers and young adults. He actually ignores a lot of other potential people. Jason has the same targets but, unlike Michael, since it was Camp Crystal Lake they were the only ones walking around. 

I don't think it spends too much time on Michael, and I think you exagerrate the amount of killing-that does'nt really kicks off until the hospital. The fact that it's actually set in the middle of his killing spree kind of justifies it anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Well, that's not very fair. For a start, that's what Michael did in the first film- it's just that he chose to wait 'till Halloween night to get started. This film is set on the very same night and is just a continuation of that same killing spree.
> 
> And for another thing, _Halloween II_ came out just a few months after _Friday the 13th Part 2_ (ie. Jason's proper debut), so I doubt i influenced the story much, if at all.
> 
> ...



1) yeah but it was more controlled(around Laurie). Plus, I think my main issue was that the characters were just side characters. Slasher fodder. The first movie at least gave them some personality.

2) I diidn't mean it as if H2 was ripping off Friday 2. I was simply making the comparison. jason has no aim. he kills just about everyone he crosses. Which was what Michael did in the first part of H2. I dont mind that with Jason, I do mind it with Michael. It just lowers the intelligence of the first film.

3) He does target Laurie. My problem isn't that he just kills other people, it's that he kills people who simply are slasher fodder. How am I supposed to care or be afraid for them? The first films victims were also technically slasher fodder, but they had time to develop personalities and become sympathetic enough. H2 lacked that.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) yeah but it was more controlled(around Laurie). Plus, I think my main issue was that the characters were just side characters. Slasher fodder. The first movie at least gave them some personality.
> 
> 2) I diidn't mean it as if H2 was ripping off Friday 2. I was simply making the comparison. jason has no aim. he kills just about everyone he crosses. Which was what Michael did in the first part of H2. I dont mind that with Jason, I do mind it with Michael. It just lowers the intelligence of the first film.
> 
> 3) He does target Laurie. My problem isn't that he just kills other people, it's that he kills people who simply are slasher fodder. How am I supposed to care or be afraid for them? The first films victims were also technically slasher fodder, but they had time to develop personalities and become sympathetic enough. H2 lacked that.



Well, maybe, but I think that's true for most slasher sequels. The reason there is less time spent is that the first film had to build up Michael and his killing spree. In this one, we know what he does and we pick up in the middle of it. 

Personally I did'nt find them that much more sympathetic anyway, and I think this lot were at least a bit more mixed than a handful of teenagers living right next door to each other. 

I actually think they spent a reasonable amount of time on the victims, at least the ones around the hospital who were the main bunch.

And no, Michael did'nt randomly kill everyone he came across in the first part. He leaves the old woman he steals the knife from, and he ignores scores of people in the street including a few who e probably could have got away with killing. 

Seems to me he kills one or two people early on- partly to make up for not killin Laurie I guess, partly because he was looking for a car if I remember because he was trying to get to the hospital. He certainly was'nt killing anyone he came across.

Jason in that film killed because he hated sex-obsessed teenagers, so that thing about him having no aim isn't right either. Both have very clear aimsto my mind, and Michael seemed pretty damn organized and focused in this film to me. More than in the first film in fact.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hell raiser was always my favorite as a kid


----------



## Podman (Jul 7, 2009)

I have to agree with Mas on this one. Myers only really killed one person unneccesarily, and that was the nurse in the tub. Everyone else was either security ( killed for obvious reasons ) or people who either saw him ( and therefore could call for help ), or those close enough to Laurie to help her when he finally got to her. Even the one's he attacked didn't all die, the ambulance driver who was falling for laurie lived.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Well, maybe, but I think that's true for most slasher sequels. The reason there is less time spent is that the first film had to build up Michael and his killing spree. In this one, we know what he does and we pick up in the middle of it.
> 
> Personally I did'nt find them that much more sympathetic anyway, and I think this lot were at least a bit more mixed than a handful of teenagers living right next door to each other.
> 
> ...



1) Maybe. It's been awhile since I've seen H2 so I'm at a disadvantage in the debate.

2) The whole hating sex obsessed teens is just the fans attempt to explain him . He kills plenty of people for the hell of it who aren't sex obsessed teens. After all, he tries to kill Tommy in part 4. I seem to remember a few 'nerds' in part 2-3, and those bikers in F3 weren't having sex. While Jason shows restraint when he leaves crystal lake.....sometimes(he doesn't kill a kid in F2 and scares some pple off in F8), other times he kills for the sake of killing.


----------



## jereith (Oct 23, 2009)

A good horrow film for me, is 'Five Amityville Horror'. Starring Rod Steiger, James Brolin and Margot Kidder. What happens when a family moves into a new home and suddenly find very bizarre things happening to them and all around them. The house is possessed by mischievous spirits who attack the family until a priest comes to perform an exorcism. Based on a supposedly true story.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2009)

the original texas chainsaw massacre is my favorite


----------

